# How to protect brass or aluminum external components



## RegisG (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm thinking about making brass and aluminum accents on my pens (bands, rings, inlays, whatever I can design).  
How do you protect brass or aluminum when you cut it from stock and use it exposed in a pen?  Wax, CA, or ???  

Thanks,
Regis


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 23, 2017)

I do not use brass too much but use aluminum a lot. But I do nothing to either and they stay just fine. If you are using wood blanks just CA as you would normally.


----------



## jalbert (Feb 23, 2017)

I leave my bronze accents and clips raw. Some people really like the patina it develops. I always include a jewelry polishing cloth with all my pens, so that way if the customer doesn't want the bronze to patina, they can easily bring it back to its shiny state.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 24, 2017)

In the past, I have CA'ed my segmented pens (with metal) without a problem. For brass - there are some brass compositions that do not tarnish.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 27, 2017)

*Excellent Idea*



jalbert said:


> I leave my bronze accents and clips raw. Some people really like the patina it develops. I always include a jewelry polishing cloth with all my pens, so that way if the customer doesn't want the bronze to patina, they can easily bring it back to its shiny state.



John: Why didn't I think of that? Including a jewelry clothe is an excellent idea. I was offering clients a choice, to either send the brass pen raw or wax it for them. But this takes the guessing out of the equation. Who says lurking the IAP site does not pay? :biggrin:


----------



## Flush1974 (Mar 27, 2017)

RegisG said:


> I'm thinking about making brass and aluminum accents on my pens (bands, rings, inlays, whatever I can design).
> How do you protect brass or aluminum when you cut it from stock and use it exposed in a pen?  Wax, CA, or ???
> 
> Thanks,
> Regis



I have found a local powder coating company and they are doing mine.  They can even do it in clear if you desire.  You could also anodize your parts at home, which is basically dyeing the parts.  

Steve


----------

